# Berkley PowerBait Rattle Shrimp Soft Bait



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Berkley PowerBait Rattle Shrimp Soft Bait,
My newest Speckle Trout Lure, only lure that I caught fish on Yesterday in a 30 mph wind under popping cork. 15 Trout, even out fished another gent with live shrimp. Was very impressed with results, in addition one bit while I was doing something else and not working the bait. Read an article in La Sportsman describing a guide catching limits with them.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Man sounds good...I need to give those a try down here in Texas.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

stephenchurch said:


> Berkley PowerBait Rattle Shrimp Soft Bait,
> My newest Speckle Trout Lure, only lure that I caught fish on Yesterday in a 30 mph wind under popping cork. 15 Trout, even out fished another gent with live shrimp. Was very impressed with results, in addition one bit while I was doing something else and not working the bait. Read an article in La Sportsman describing a guide catching limits with them.


Any preference on size of color?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

pt448 said:


> Any preference on size of color?


Coastal Candy, is the color. Usually sold out, in the 3" size only. Thought it was hype, but seems to be some scent involved and sound with a rattle inside. Previously have been adding rattles to my Tsnami purple haze 3" lures, but this Berkley out fished it as I never caught on it at all.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

stephenchurch said:


> Coastal Candy, is the color. Usually sold out, in the 3" size only. Thought it was hype, but seems to be some scent involved and sound with a rattle inside. Previously have been adding rattles to my Tsnami purple haze 3" lures, but this Berkley out fished it as I never caught on it at all.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The standard Gulp products (for me it's the 3" shrimp in New Penny and the 4" mullet in pearl white) work so well that I've never considered anything else. Every specie we toss jigs at eats the stuff (the only change I make is to use either a 1/8 oz or a 1/4 oz head...) from snook to tarpon to reds, etc. My anglers do so well with it that I buy the stuff four and five quarts at a time....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> The standard Gulp products (for me it's the 3" shrimp in New Penny and the 4" mullet in pearl white) work so well that I've never considered anything else. Every specie we toss jigs at eats the stuff (the only change I make is to use either a 1/8 oz or a 1/4 oz head...) from snook to tarpon to reds, etc. My anglers do so well with it that I buy the stuff four and five quarts at a time....


My first attempt with the Berkly Products, I will try others as the fish responded to the scent and rattles


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The standard Gulp products (for me it's the 3" shrimp in New Penny and the 4" mullet in pearl white) work so well that I've never considered anything else. Every specie we toss jigs at eats the stuff (the only change I make is to use either a 1/8 oz or a 1/4 oz head...) from snook to tarpon to reds, etc. My anglers do so well with it that I buy the stuff four and five quarts at a time....


I agree with you Capt. I have caught a lot of different species on a 3" New Penny. 1/8 oz jig for shallow water and small owner hook in the head for tailing fish


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> I agree with you Capt. I have caught a lot of different species on a 3" New Penny. 1/8 oz jig for shallow water and small owner hook in the head for tailing fish


Went fishing Sun-Wed, trout would not touch the popping cork baits with extra high tides. Trout did bite the Tsanami purple haze 3" tight lined. Found the reds with the gold spoon in the ponds........


----------

